# 2,4 dinitrophenolate vs. 2,4 dinitrophenol?



## antelope07 (Mar 17, 2015)

I found someone offering 2,4 dinitrophenolate in the lawn care section on a website that is kinda well known, any one have any experience with that? 
Not sure if this is the best section for this type of home care question, but im throwing it out there.
They have it listed as DNP, so I asked if it works the same as 2,4 dinitrophenol, what we really know as DNP.

This is the answer I got,  "It's performs the same once the sodium cleaves from the molecule with in the organisim. The benefit of this form is that the side effects aren't as extreme. It is capsule form, every capsule is 200mg. Any other question feel free to ask.

Its like $60 for a mystery amount of 200mg capsules


----------



## JuiceMeUpGood (Oct 15, 2018)

Once you put this in the acidic environment of your stomach, it converts to the DNP you know and love.


----------

